# Sisal Rug odor issues



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

My very kind sister bought DH and I a sisal rug as a house warming gift. She moved it into the house yesterday while DH and I were at work and it was a beautiful suprise when we got home. So I noticed a little funky odor when I got home and emptied the trashcans and kind of forgot about it, but when I got home again today, there it is... and its the rug. The rug is (I think) sisal. Anyone have something similar?

The rug still has the tag on it, I think I could possibley exchange it for something similar, but if there is something obvious I can to do salvage this one, I am all ears. Thanks!


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

If it has a backing on it then it it the glue. I had to get rid of all my pottery barn rugs and my lovely sisal from ballards because of the smells. Take it back and tell them. It is toxic cheap glue from India and it is breaking down resulting in the smell.

There is TONS of stuff on google....just one to name a few

http://madtownmacs.blogspot.com/2008...rug-smell.html

I only buy hand knotted now, if it has any kind of backing on it, then I run. And what is worse it a rug store told me that some hand knotted has glue in it, but if it doesnt smell then I feel safe.


----------

